# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Celia, Topaze et Darren à l'adoption

## La voie féline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Celia, Topaze et Dar
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0685604724
*E-mail :* lavoiefeline@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Celia, Topaze et Darren à l'adoption
Naissance : Celia en janvier 2020 et les bébés en Juin 2021

Retrouvez leur profil complet sur notre site internet officiel : https://lavoiefeline.fr

Adoption sur PARIS SUD et Région parisienne SUD uniquement.


Histoire : Celia et ses trois bébés ont été sauvés par une bienfaitrice et confiés en famille daccueil au sein de notre association. La petite Praline a été adoptée, Celia et ses petits sont quant à eux disponibles à ladoption.

Notre association ne recevant aucune subvention, ce sont les dons et les adhésions qui nous permettent de réaliser notre travail en faveur des animaux.
Découvrez comment nous aider ici : https://lavoiefeline.fr/don


Caractère : Celia, la maman est une chatte réservée qui, pour le moment, naccepte pas encore les caresses. Elle participe pourtant à la vie familiale et a besoin du contact humain car elle vient rejoindre sa famille daccueil dans la pièce où elle se trouve. Elle aime par exemple être à labri dans larbre à chat lors des séances télévision ou sur le canapé lors des séances télétravail. Elle aime également beaucoup jouer avec les souris en tissu ou les jouets en plume.
Cette chatte a impérativement besoin de la compagnie d'un congénère ; elle s'entend très bien avec les chattes adultes de la maison. Avec le temps et la confiance installée, nul doute quelle se laissera tenter par les gestes affectueux.

Topaze, le petit mâle gris aux poils mi-longs, est très curieux. Il adoooore jouer et a une passion pour les plumes et tous les objets volants, identifiés ou non. Son instinct de chasseur s'aiguise dès qu'une mouche ou un papillon est dans la pièce.
Topaze aime les caresses et le prouve en ronronnant très fort. Il est aussi très gourmand et raffole des pâtées. Il devra être adopté avec son frère ou seul sil y a un chat sociable dans le foyer.

Enfin Darren est l'enfant terrible. Darren est un dominant qui aime bien chercher ses congénères. Problème : il est brusque et ne comprend pas les codes avec les autres chats. Il est donc nécessaire quil soit adopté avec son frère Topaze ou sa mère Celia car il aura besoin d'un compagnon qui accepte ses manières.
Darren est plus grand que son frère Topaze. Il adore la hauteur et va tenter de se percher à l'endroit le plus haut. C'est aussi un vrai ténor quand il sagit de réclamer (s'il est enfermé dans une pièce ou que la porte d'une pièce est fermée alors qu'il veut y aller ou encore lorsque c'est l'heure de manger...).
Comme sa maman, il ne raffole pas encore des câlins, sauf au moment du repas, mais cela changera sûrement lorsquil se sera assagi!



Entente chat: OK
Entente chien : non testé
Entente enfant : OK si respecteux



Santé : Propres  vaccinés  identifiés  stérilisation (des petits) à venir

Un coup de cur ? 

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter par messagerie ou à appeler Sylvie Hanesse au numéro : 06.85.60.47.24

* Garde à votre domicile possible durant vos absences par des personnes sérieuses et expérimentées.
* Adoption sous contrat associatif. Vous pouvez également consulter nos conditions d'adoption en cliquant sur le lien suivant: https://www.facebook.com/lavoiefeline - La Voie Féline 
* La voie Féline vous accompagne durant tout le processus d'adoption et continue d'être à vos côtés si besoin durant toute la vie de l'animal.


Pour aider nos petits poilus, quelques clics (gratuits) sont bienvenus sur les sites suivants :
https://www.teaming.net/lavoiefeline
https://www.lilo.org/fr/la-voie-feline/
https://www.facile2soutenir.fr/accueil/

Partagez SVP  - Élargissons le cercle de personnes visitant le profil de nos petits protégés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Topaze


Darren


Celia

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

